# Mod/Build Center



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I have bee trying to figure out what to do with my screen and center for quite some time now, but with little luck. First, I figured I'd leave it the way it was and stick an AT screen in front of it, then I put the center out in front of the screen and liked it, but the front stage has a convex shape to it and I still have a horizontal center. I have contmplated finding a better center (ie clr 2300), but it's still horizontal. After trying my current center in a vertical position, I think I want to build a mini version of my mains for the center using parts from DefTech.

So, I wonder what your thoughts are. my current line up is in my sig for referance. I was thinking of getting two 6 1/2" mid bass drivers and building a short, wide cabinet for them and a DefTech tweeter I have, along with either a custom crossover or a production model from DefTech. 

Just help me brainstorm, what are your ideas on the subject? Obviously the info is a bit sparse, but I'd be hard pressed to give all the info in one post, feel free to ask anything.

Thanks!:gah:


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a similar problem. My solution (in progress) is to build a mini-tower version of the mains. I felt this was the only way to get the dispersion I wanted without having the mains overpower the center (don't have the cash or space for an AT screen). I actually should be done with my rough final enclosure Sunday or Monday, then it's time for testing testing testing.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Boom, that looks like a swell center you've got there. 

I usually can't, but last night I watched a couple movies at reference level (as calibrated by Audyssey on my Onkyo 805, 0.00dB), and noticed that my center is both honky and shrill, but vertical placement helped, but the tweeter was then about a foot from the screen and way out of line with the mains'. It looks like I'm back to looking at AT screens.

My screen is not a constant part of the room, so I was thinking of building a cabinet that would hold the screen and serve as a speaker. The problem is the I sit so close to the front stage that the center being out of alignment is really noticeable.

Like I said, I'm just brainstorming, feel free to think outloud with me. 

Thanks guys.


----------

